# Need to choose an external CD-Rom for Laptop



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I need to install software on my Laptop. I have a Gateway Mini Laptop and it doesnt have a CD-Rom. Bought one off Amazon for $20 and it doesnt do anything. Looking at Best Buy and have no idea which one to get? Any suggestions? Thanks. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/CD-DVD-...07&searchterm=external cd rom&searchresults=1


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use externals too samsung makes good ones along with LG. I try to keep the price around 80 dollars since they all eventually start reading and writing poorly.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, I probably should have known better when I got the $20 one


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

as they say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Two LGs to choose from http://www.bestbuy.com/site/LG+-+8x+External+USB+2.0+DL+DVD%26%23177%3BRW/CD-RW+Rewriter/1019457.p?id=1218209647732&skuId=1019457 and http://www.bestbuy.com/site/LG+-+8x...rive/9770457.p?id=1218170523834&skuId=9770457 I guess only difference in the 2nd one is double layer? I dont think I will be burning anything. Just want to install software.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the one I have been using for almost a year now. I think I paid 75.00 at BestBuy
http://www.trianglelaptops.com/p-16332-lg-external-usb-super-multi-20x-dvd-burner-ge20.aspx

I guess this one is the newer version


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Sean. Heading over to Best Buy today to see if they have one in stock.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sean, do you moonlight as a PC tech in your free time? Other than thinking you have an Eeyore laid back attitude, I get the sense that you are fairly "compliterate"


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

"compliterate" computer literate


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sean, do you moonlight as a PC tech in your free time? Other than thinking you have an Eeyore laid back attitude, I get the sense that you are fairly "compliterate"


Nope no moonlighting, it would cut into my PT addiction. 

lol I just fumble my way through.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=BESTMATCH&Description=netbook+dvd+rw&x=0&y=0

netbook kits. I'd get the ASUS or the one below with the whole kit and case. You can't go wrong with newegg.. look for deals  That is where I got my new camera.

btw this is for a dvd r cd/r/w drive.. that is what the kits include.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

for something like that, you could just use a external usb stick and copy the cd/dvd to the usb stick and install from there. Usb sticks or similar devices in my opinion have more usefulness then a external dvd drive unless you watch movies or something.

This is assuming you have another puter that has a dvd drive 

Pat


----------

